# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Αστυπάλαιας [Historic photos of Astypalaia]

## Nicholas Peppas

*Astypalaia* in 1960

Astypalaia 1960.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Astypalaia* in 1960
> 
> Astypalaia 1960.jpg


And what a change in 1994! When can I go please?

Astypalaia.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Three Views from the Port in 1951.
*JF@Paris.fr

Astypalia 1951 #1.jpgAstypalia 1951 #2.jpgAstypalia 1951 #3.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*The two versions of Mallet's Map printed 1683.*
JF@Paris.fr

Stampalia Mallet 1683.JPGStampalia Mallet Coloured.JPG

----------


## Gallos952

*Two magazines covers showing old Astypalia
specially Merian published in nov. 1967 when
roads and port was not already build.*
JF@Paris.fr

Merian Nov. 1967.pngEuropa Sept. 1995.JPG

----------


## Gallos952

*Interesting unspoilt period view 
of beach and skala on 1969 stamp.*
JF@Paris.fr

Astypalaia Stamp 1969.JPG

----------


## Gallos952

*Well none map issued** 1746* *by Roux.*
JF@Paris.fr

Roux Map 1746.JPG

----------


## Gallos952

*Nice Minimalist Maps by Bordone.*
JF@Paris.fr

Bordone Map 1534 #1.jpgBordone Map 1534 #2.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Even to rent a house, Miaoulis is present…*
Jean-Francois@Paris.fr

https://www.airbnb.fr/rooms/2869589

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Even to rent a house, Miaoulis is present…*
> Jean-Francois@Paris.fr
> 
> https://www.airbnb.fr/rooms/2869589


Regrettably with rust from the Agapitos days.... In the 1950s under Nomikos she was a beauty.

----------


## Gallos952

> Regrettably with rust from the Agapitos days.... In the 1950s under Nomikos she was a beauty.


*Sure Nicolas but we had it rusty together with captain Papadatos and they made the legend, both of them.
Did you see my last thread with Kanaris at Xios in the mid '50s ? She was also a luxury ship at that period.
Kalo savvato.*
JF

----------


## renetoes

Τριήμερο Αγ. Πνεύματος 2000, Το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ είναι δεμένο, το ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ έρχεται με εκδρομείς.Συγγνώμη για τη ...φρικτή ανάλυση (από εφημερίδα της εποχής).



img280.jpg

----------

